# Tool backpack or do I keep the square bag?



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm done my schooling in just about two months now!

my question is, I've seen a lot of people talking about backpacks for tool storage (klein, veto, milwaukee, etc) and I was wondering if any of you have one and prefer it over the standard square bag. 

I have a square bag right now, my drill fits in it (it's currently not in it as I'm charging my battery), and my little notepad I usually keep in it is sitting on my station at school. I can't really think of any other tools I'd need for at least a little while (if anyone has anything else to add that I might be missing, don't hesitate!)

thanks guys! :glasses:


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

http://i67.tinypic.com/fxefl.jpg

my picture isn't working in the post clearly, so here's a link to it!

http://i68.tinypic.com/xpoiki.jpg

here's the link to the picture of my tools!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice tool bag, Martine. Keep it for now. Do you have a level?


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> Nice tool bag, Martine. Keep it for now. Do you have a level?


yessir! 

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/levels/accu-bend-level-4-vial-rem

this is the one I have!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

OP's pic


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

If you're happy with how its working now than don't change a thing. Is there anything pushing you to want/need a change?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

and the other one


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> If you're happy with how its working now than don't change a thing. Is there anything pushing you to want/need a change?


the main thing that's making me consider it is just for the ease of how easy it is to carry on your back instead. Also my square pot has no zipped pockets and I end up with a bunch of random screws and nuts at the bottom of the bag since the side pockets except for the big one where my gloves are are really deep, but super small in width so they're pretty useless. They're not deep enough for my linesman or any screwdrivers, but too deep for any storage.

It's not BAD at all, I'm just wondering if the grass is greener on the other side. hahaha


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Martine said:


> the main thing that's making me consider it is just for the ease of how easy it is to carry on your back instead. Also my square pot has no zipped pockets and I end up with a bunch of random screws and nuts at the bottom of the bag since the side pockets except for the big one where my gloves are are really deep, but super small in width so they're pretty useless. They're not deep enough for my linesman or any screwdrivers, but too deep for any storage.
> 
> It's not BAD at all, I'm just wondering if the grass is greener on the other side. hahaha


The miscellaneous crap at the bottom of the bag will be the same with any back pack, I think. I think your aim should be to carry as little as you absolutely need, without being short. IMO, a back pack invites adding all those "just in case" tools that, in reality, get used once every 3 months, but wear on your body every day. I'm terrible for carrying too much....trying to get tool sober :laughing:


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> The miscellaneous crap at the bottom of the bag will be the same with any back pack, I think. I think your aim should be to carry as little as you absolutely need, without being short. IMO, a back pack invites adding all those "just in case" tools that, in reality, get used once every 3 months, but wear on your body every day. I'm terrible for carrying too much....trying to get tool sober :laughing:


I'm not even out working yet and I've ended up with doubles of certain screwdrivers by accidentally ordering the same ones twice (we get a student discount with knipex and wera)

I was checking to see if anyone could spot anything I was desperately missing since that discount is going to be gone shortly. :biggrin:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Martine said:


> I'm not even out working yet and I've ended up with doubles of certain screwdrivers by accidentally ordering the same ones twice (we get a student discount with knipex and wera)
> 
> I was checking to see if anyone could spot anything I was desperately missing since that discount is going to be gone shortly. :biggrin:


resi, commercial or industrial?


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

I think the biggest advantage to the backpack is for HVAC service work where you're often climbing onto roofs. Leaves your hands free and not a bunch of suff dangling around to get caught on stuff.
For regular service or construction I would stick with the square bag, quicker and easier to find specific tools.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> resi, commercial or industrial?


I'm really digging anything that plays with automation, but I'm not sure where I'll be ending up. There's a ton of employers looking for apprentices right now from all over. (there's a few coming to see us tomorrow to hire a few of us as soon as we're done school to give you an idea what it's like)


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm not even out working yet and I've ended up with doubles of certain screwdrivers by accidentally ordering the same ones twice (we get a student discount with knipex and wera)

I was checking to see if anyone could spot anything I was desperately missing since that discount is going to be gone shortly.










Find a multi-driver you like and ditch about 3/4 of those screwdrivers, but get a "beater" screwdriver for steel locknuts and ground bushings and making holes, prying etc.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Being that you're in Canada (don't know if its that different out east), you can probably get away with fewer blade screwdrivers, and depending on your work, you likely don't need to walk around with so many termination drivers. I would double up on another matching set of water pump pliers. Pay attention this next year to what gets used and what you just carry around.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Martine said:


> I'm really digging anything that plays with automation, but I'm not sure where I'll be ending up. There's a ton of employers looking for apprentices right now from all over. (there's a few coming to see us tomorrow to hire a few of us as soon as we're done school to give you an idea what it's like)


That's gotta feel good, having the employers looking. If you end up doing automation and a lot of terminations I would pick up some auto strippers. Save your wrists in the long run. I ended up with the kleins after my ideals finally crapped out.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Kawicrash said:


> I'm not even out working yet and I've ended up with doubles of certain screwdrivers by accidentally ordering the same ones twice (we get a student discount with knipex and wera)
> 
> I was checking to see if anyone could spot anything I was desperately missing since that discount is going to be gone shortly.
> 
> ...


https://www.outilspierreberger.com/en/calendrier/7680-2018-advent-calendar.html

this is on sale at my local tool shop. I guess wera put out a tool advent calendar, and although gimmicky, this isn't a bad deal. 

and yeah, good call for the beater. I know wera makes some with the steel cap on the end, or am I better off getting a cheapo one at canadian tire?


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> That's gotta feel good, having the employers looking. If you end up doing automation and a lot of terminations I would pick up some auto strippers. Save your wrists in the long run. I ended up with the kleins after my ideals finally crapped out.


I have some in that picture I posted, they're cheap vise grip ones but they work really well! I didn't want to pay more until I knew I'd like them but I'll for sure pick up the klein ones when mine end up breaking!

and yeah, it's pretty cool to have employers come looking! They're just coming to check out our setups, see if we can bend pipe semi decently and to get a general vibe of our work ethic.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Martine said:


> I have some in that picture I posted, they're cheap vise grip ones but they work really well! I didn't want to pay more until I knew I'd like them but I'll for sure pick up the klein ones when mine end up breaking!
> 
> and yeah, it's pretty cool to have employers come looking! They're just coming to check out our setups, see if we can bend pipe semi decently and to get a general vibe of our work ethic.


I was wondering what those were. If they work don't change a thing. If you have a work ethic and can show it, you're like gold.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> I was wondering what those were. If they work don't change a thing. If you have a work ethic and can show it, you're like gold.


My partner and I (the only two girls in my class) are always working together and our setup is the cleanest, straightest, and most organized setup out of all of them every single time. We might not be the fastest all the time, but when everything is labeled, numbered, and planned out, no one wonders why. :biggrin:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

Martine said:


> http://i67.tinypic.com/fxefl.jpg
> 
> my picture isn't working in the post clearly, so here's a link to it!
> 
> ...



Cool! All your tools look so new!!! Everything in my tote is beat to death.. looks like I drove over them with a Mac truck... plus add more than a few burned spots and gaps.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Martine said:


> My partner and I (the only two girls in my class) are always working together and our setup is the cleanest, straightest, and most organized setup out of all of them every single time. We might not be the fastest all the time, but when everything is labeled, numbered, and planned out, no one wonders why. :biggrin:


Having your poop in a group will never hurt. Pride in your work too, shows ownership. Best of luck with your next year. What year are you finishing now?


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

jelhill said:


> Cool! All your tools look so new!!! Everything in my tote is beat to death.. looks like I drove over them with a Mac truck... plus add more than a few burned spots and gaps.


I try to take good care of my stuff, I've had most of it for about a year and a half now, but I'm still in school so although I do use them, it's not completely all day every day since we do have some theory every morning :glasses:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

Martine said:


> the main thing that's making me consider it is just for the ease of how easy it is to carry on your back instead. Also my square pot has no zipped pockets and I end up with a bunch of random screws and nuts at the bottom of the bag since the side pockets except for the big one where my gloves are are really deep, but super small in width so they're pretty useless. They're not deep enough for my linesman or any screwdrivers, but too deep for any storage.
> 
> It's not BAD at all, I'm just wondering if the grass is greener on the other side. hahaha



Since I probably had already been in the field 30 years when you were born... take some advice... stick with the tote and save your back (and feet... and knees).


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> Having your poop in a group will never hurt. Pride in your work too, shows ownership. Best of luck with your next year. What year are you finishing now?


Quebec is different in the sense that we do 1800 hours in school and then start our 4 year apprenticeship. We can't step foot onto a jobsite until we've done that schooling. I'm graduating Feb 7th 2019 :smile:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Martine said:


> Quebec is different in the sense that we do 1800 hours in school and then start our 4 year apprenticeship. We can't step foot onto a jobsite until we've done that schooling. I'm graduating Feb 7th 2019 :smile:


Nice, exciting at that end of things. My old boss,(and now close friend), is from Montreal, good man.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> Nice, exciting at that end of things. My old boss,(and now close friend), is from Montreal, good man.


I'm excited to kind of just learn while doing things on the spot, it'll be different than my school setting. I really hope I'll be able to find something in automation, my school has some pretty good contacts since our school has a pretty good reputation so it'll help my chances a bit.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Martine said:


> I'm excited to kind of just learn while doing things on the spot, it'll be different than my school setting. I really hope I'll be able to find something in automation, my school has some pretty good contacts since our school has a pretty good reputation so it'll help my chances a bit.


Keep your eyes open for good teachers, and know that even the bad ones might have something to teach you, just a crap way of saying it. Big ears, big eyes, small mouth, big brain. Bon chance!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

stuiec said:


> Keep your eyes open for good teachers, and know that even the bad ones might have something to teach you, just a crap way of saying it. Big ears, big eyes, small mouth, big brain. Bon chance!


Merci!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I prefer using a backpack when out on a site compared to any open type bag that is an open invitation to someone borrowing your tools. 

Use a small zipper bag for misc screws and parts.

You can see pics of my two packs in 99's back pack thread. 

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/backpacks-again-265420/


As for more tools they will depend on the type of work you're going to be doing. Off hand I'd say add a small hammer. adjustable wrench, nut drivers (1/4". 5/16", 11/32", 3/8"), an awl, and folding sheetrock saw.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

The main advantage with a backpack or a veto style bag is you can close it and put locks on the zippers. Keeps sticky fingers out of your tools when you have to leave them on a job in a big gang box along with other peoples tools. 

If your working with just a few others or on a service truck it’s not as important.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> The main advantage with a backpack or a veto style bag is you can close it and put locks on the zippers. Keeps sticky fingers out of your tools when you have to leave them on a job in a big gang box along with other peoples tools.
> 
> If your working with just a few others or on a service truck it’s not as important.


When working in an urban environment the main asset of a backpack is when you need to park your truck a few blocks away or use public transportation.

Let's not forget doing rooftop work, being inside huge plants, or doing tower work.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I prefer using a backpack when out on a site compared to any open type bag that is an open invitation to someone borrowing your tools.
> 
> Use a small zipper bag for misc screws and parts.
> 
> ...


thanks for the pictures mech!

I actually just ordered a klein 7 in 1 nut driver today, I'll be getting it this week! I'll have a look for the other stuff :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> thanks for the pictures mech!
> 
> I actually just ordered a klein 7 in 1 nut driver today, I'll be getting it this week! I'll have a look for the other stuff :smile:


You're welcome. 

I have heard bad things about that Klein driver. Myself I prefer the longer nutdrivers (6" shaft) and stubbies for working inside equipment.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I have heard bad things about that Klein driver. Myself I prefer the longer nutdrivers (6" shaft) and stubbies for working inside equipment.


I get away with an 11 in 1 driver (which has a couple nut drivers) for most things I encounter.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stuiec said:


> I get away with an 11 in 1 driver (which has a couple nut drivers) for most things I encounter.


Working on contactors and relays the fatter shafts of multidrivers don't fit well, that's why I like the 6" nutdrivers. I carry a Klein 11-in-1 all the time which is great for basic nutdriver needs.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Working on contactors and relays the fatter shafts of multidrivers don't fit well, that's why I like the 6" nutdrivers. I carry a Klein 11-in-1 all the time which is great for basic nutdriver needs.


Of course, I agree. I used to carry a full set of 6" nut drivers everywhere, as an apprentice. I barely used em, but humped em around everywhere. I'm just saying that nut drivers in a daily carry as an apprentice might be overkill.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Of course, I agree. I used to carry a full set of 6" nut drivers everywhere, as an apprentice. I barely used em, but humped em around everywhere . I'm just saying that nut drivers in a daily carry as an apprentice might be overkill.


Depends on the work you're doing, an 11/32" for ballast work or a magnetic 5/16" for ground screws is a timesaver.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Depends on the work you're doing, an 11/32" for ballast work or a magnetic 5/16" for ground screws is a timesaver.


True enough. Guess we're just Making Plans for Nigel


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have that same bag, just bought it. My old CLC bag finally bit the dust and they don't make that model anymore, which is a shame because I loved it.

I bought a few small plastic Plano type cases that fit in the bag to hold misc. junk (the stuff we all collect and our SO's ask why?).

No reason to stop using that bag. Get a pack for when/if you need it. 

I will say that there can be an issue with certain packs. Some have straps that hold stuff outside of the pack interior. When you're climbing a ladder cage to a rooftop that stuff can snag on the cage and create a hazard for you. 

So when getting a pack or packing it, just be aware to keep it tight and close to the body. You should only be hauling the gear up to the roof you need, kinda like don't load a tool belt with every imaginable tool, just the ones you're using for said task at hand.

BTW... That tool collection is nice, very nice!


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Working on contactors and relays the fatter shafts of multidrivers don't fit well, that's why I like the 6" nutdrivers. I carry a Klein 11-in-1 all the time which is great for basic nutdriver needs.



Be sure to get you a full set of nut-driver bits that have rare earth magnets in them. You will have many jobs where drilling in tek screws will save you a ton of time.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When working in an urban environment the main asset of a backpack is when you need to park your truck a few blocks away or use public transportation.
> 
> Let's not forget doing *rooftop* work, being inside huge plants, or doing tower work.


To avoid carrying totes or tool belts up to a roof top (Which would invariably snag on the ladder) we would tie a long rope to a 5-gallon bucket(s)... pile our tools in the bucket(s) and pull our tools up to the top. Forget something or needs some materials? Just lower the bucket down to a goffer apprentice and have him put it in the bucket. There is a long list of stuff you can use a 5-gallon bucket for on a job. Example... Have a ton of receptacles to install at one time... pile them into the bucket.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Switched said:


> I have that same bag, just bought it. My old CLC bag finally bit the dust and they don't make that model anymore, which is a shame because I loved it.
> 
> I bought a few small plastic Plano type cases that fit in the bag to hold misc. junk (the stuff we all collect and our SO's ask why?).
> 
> ...


thanks! and good point on the outside of the bag!


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Kawicrash said:


> I'm not even out working yet and I've ended up with doubles of certain screwdrivers by accidentally ordering the same ones twice (we get a student discount with knipex and wera)
> 
> I was checking to see if anyone could spot anything I was desperately missing since that discount is going to be gone shortly.
> 
> ...


Beat me to it!

Was going to say lose that multi bit driver and get a 9in1 or 11in1

Also the beater screwdriver. And a hammer did i not see a hammer?


Also, I prefer T-handled hex bits

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Another thing to think about is many unions have a tool list you need to follow for apprentices and journeypersons. Some are strict about it, some are not.

You may have to leave many of those beautiful tools at home lain:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> Be sure to get you a full set of nut-driver bits that have rare earth magnets in them. You will have many jobs where drilling in tek screws will save you a ton of time.


I have a nice set from 1/4"-7/16"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> To avoid carrying totes or tool belts up to a roof top (Which would invariably snag on the ladder) we would tie a long rope to a 5-gallon bucket(s)... pile our tools in the bucket(s) and pull our tools up to the top. Forget something or needs some materials? Just lower the bucket down to a goffer apprentice and have him put it in the bucket. There is a long list of stuff you can use a 5-gallon bucket for on a job. Example... Have a ton of receptacles to install at one time... pile them into the bucket.



I've always used an aerial bucket, tool bucket, and canvas parts bucket.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've always used an aerial bucket, tool bucket, and canvas parts bucket.


We had a first year that used a tool bucket liner. It quickly became the garbage can for many of the jokers on site when the first year wasn’t looking! Lol


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Canvas buckets are amazing  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> We had a first year that used a tool bucket liner. It quickly became the garbage can for many of the jokers on site when the first year wasn’t looking! Lol


Yeah I'm not big on 5gal buckets, seen them abused too often.

Seen guys screw them to the floor just to mess with a guy.


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

When you're 6'4" like me, a 5 gallon pail is often just the right height to stand on, not that I would do such a thing...
As I mentioned in another thread, I hate the 11 in 1, the tiny little bits are easy to loose, hard to replace, and you can't use them in an impact driver if you need one. I like the drivers that use a standard 3 inch bit. Easy to replace if you lose or bugger one, and more versatile than those stupid little short bits, plus the thickness of the shaft can restrict access.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

trentonmakes said:


> Beat me to it!
> 
> Was going to say lose that multi bit driver and get a 9in1 or 11in1
> 
> ...


I have a hammer that I keep in my locker since I barely use one, but I’ll start carrying it around! I got the lightest one I could find


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kawicrash said:


> When you're 6'4" like me, a 5 gallon pail is often just the right height to stand on, not that I would do such a thing...
> As I mentioned in another thread, I hate the 11 in 1, the tiny little bits are easy to loose, hard to replace, and you can't use them in an impact driver if you need one. I like the drivers that use a standard 3 inch bit. Easy to replace if you lose or bugger one, and more versatile than those stupid little short bits, plus the thickness of the shaft can restrict access.


My 11 in 1 is a 3 in 1.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Now I want new tools. Mine are all beat up.

I do have new pliers, though. I lost a pair in a T bar ceiling, replaced them, and then found the originals a month later  .


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've always used an aerial bucket, tool bucket, and canvas parts bucket.



I forgot about the aerial buckets, a lot of the guys did use those. And it was good that you showed that your tools belt would fit right into it. :thumbup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Martine said:


> I have a hammer that I keep in my locker since I barely use one, but I’ll start carrying it around! I got the lightest one I could find


For 30 years I swung a 20 Oz Craftsman hammer. In the garage somewhere. They last a long time if you don't loose them.

Then my arm got tired, so for the last 20 years I swung a 16 Oz yellow handled one. They last a long time hammers do.

^^ We are talking 50 years... I started in 1968

But... for last five years I've lusted for this baby...
.









Info here...
https://toolguyd.com/estwing-aluminum-hammer-al-pro/

Buy it here...
https://www.amazon.ca/Estwing-AL-PRO-Aluminum-Framing-Hammer/dp/B06XQN5P6K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1544116157&sr=8-1&keywords=Estwing+AL-PRO+Aluminum+Framing+Hammer

... for a measly *$148.99 Canadian*. :smile:

We are talking 14 Oz that can smack like +20 Oz device. Scary!!

I think all the Canadian folks should get together and get me one for my retirement. At 70 I only change light bulbs now but plan on doing so for 2 more years. :biggrin:

You being young... well you will be able to hand down that thing. I bet she lasts over a hundred years.
.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I think it really depends on what you are doing. I use an open top squarish bag (Veto OT-MC) and really like it for what I do. If I was doing more rooftop work or large facilities I would get a backpack. 

As far as hammers go, I am still youngish and dumb, so I use a 20 oz Vaugnan framing hammer with a long wooden handle. I like it, but it is definiteky overkill. Hacks is probably on to something with his frequent recommendations for smaller ball peen hammers over the years. I keep using the same hammer because I like the feel and like the sound of it riding in the metal hammer hoop on my tool belt. 

Im also one of those people that doesnt like 11-1 screwdrivers. I dont own one anymore, and dont really miss it. Thus, I have about as many screwdrivers in my tool bag as you do, plus more. The only way to find out what you prefer is to buy and use them, though. 

Good luck finding a job when you graduate!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> For 30 years I swung a 20 Oz Craftsman hammer. In the garage somewhere. They last a long time if you don't loose them.
> 
> Then my arm got tired, so for the last 20 years I swung a 16 Oz yellow handled one. They last a long time hammers do.
> 
> ...


Those are nice hammers. There’s no such thing as a bad Estwing. Made in America too (screw it, I still support Made in America).


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

daveEM said:


> For 30 years I swung a 20 Oz Craftsman hammer. In the garage somewhere. They last a long time if you don't loose them.
> 
> Then my arm got tired, so for the last 20 years I swung a 16 Oz yellow handled one. They last a long time hammers do.
> 
> ...



1968?.... Wow, the same year I started. You and I have killed a few rats (That is a dumb KY mountain saying... a reference to old veterans). 
It would seem that for this miracle hammer you are paying 48.99 for the hammer, and $100 for the hidden feature! :smile:


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

I was born in 1968.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jelhill said:


> It would seem that for this miracle hammer you are paying 48.99 for the hammer, and $100 for the hidden feature! :smile:


Somehow the image disappeared. The thing is hot eh? Gotta pay for that.

Anyway I've done crazy things before but just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on this one. *If I was 20 tho*...

Added a pic here but then did a refresh and the pics showed up in the other posts.

Hope they get new software here soon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> For 30 years I swung a 20 Oz Craftsman hammer. In the garage somewhere. They last a long time if you don't loose them.
> 
> Then my arm got tired, so for the last 20 years I swung a 16 Oz yellow handled one. They last a long time hammers do.
> 
> ...



So you use the hammer to smash the burned out bulbs you're changing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> For 30 years I swung a 20 Oz Craftsman hammer. In the garage somewhere. They last a long time if you don't loose them.
> 
> Then my arm got tired, so for the last 20 years I swung a 16 Oz yellow handled one. They last a long time hammers do.
> 
> ...





99cents said:


> Those are nice hammers. There’s no such thing as a bad Estwing. Made in America too (screw it, I still support Made in America).





jelhill said:


> 1968?.... Wow, the same year I started. You and I have killed a few rats (That is a dumb KY mountain saying... a reference to old veterans).
> It would seem that for this miracle hammer you are paying 48.99 for the hammer, and $100 for the hidden feature! :smile:





Kawicrash said:


> I was born in 1968.



Got my first Estwing (16oz straight claw) in 1963 and still have it and use it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> Beat me to it!
> 
> Was going to say lose that multi bit driver and get a 9in1 or 11in1
> 
> ...


I carry a couple large T-handled ones for buss lugs and such but I also have 6" long straight bits with 1/4" shafts that fit in the new Klein adjustable length handles.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1962-63 Estwing:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Martine, your open top is like the AWP brand I use and it's been on top of silos and overhead agg compartments and its held up fine. I recently bought a Lenox 6-1 nut driver and I really like it and it wasn't too $$, 20 bucks or so I think. I would spend the money on a Knopp wiggy, I use mine daily and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Best advice, don't buy anything until you start working. I bought tools while in school and ~30% ended up being either unused or replaced with something that fit my work style better. For instance, you might gravitate towards work where you're doing a variety of different things in the same area, where an open bag is easier to work out of than an unzipped backpack, and it would be obvious the latter isn't what you want to be using.

If it feels like a tossup, chances are you should wait for the same reason you'll see most experienced tradesmen having pretty specific tastes about their tool setup--with a little experience it becomes pretty black and white what works best for you.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I use both.

The backpack holds the laptop and all the electronics stuff, notepads, extra pens. I ditched the squarish tool bag for a gatorback tool belt with handles so it was now multipurpose. Then it moved to a tote bin to keep it from dumping tools in the truck. Thinking about moving it back to square tote again since except on ladders I just don't take out the tool belt.

You can never have too many bins, bags, boxes, etc. Some just aren't useful so they go in GA closet until the next time you reorganize.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

